# Vaporesso Gen Gen S 510 Adapter replacement



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/8/21)

A lot of Vaperesso Gen / Gen-S owners have had to glue their 510 adapters in place at some or other time, however this morning whilst attempting to remove the cap of a dripper attatched to a Gen, ended up with the entire dripper in my hand ... with the bronze threaded portion of the Gen's 510 adapter still attached to the dripper!

The good news is that we can now see where the design flaw is, and how they fit the damned 510 adapter;
There is an aluminium L-bracket that is held in place by three screws, however the bronze cap is press fitted into the L-Bracket, effectivly clamping the plastic case, (and it needs to be removed before you can take out the L-bracket).
It seems the plastic mouldings that the L-bracket screw into, break off, and this allows the bracket to rock, which eventually loosens the press fitted bronze top portion of the 510 adapter.

I initially tried knurling the "bronze cap" and press fitting it back, thinking I would simply epoxy the L-bracket in place AGAIN, however it lasted all of three hefty tugs and the bronze cap was in my hand again, so ... I decided to go for a more permanent solution, and replaced the entire 510 adapter with a spare one I had lying around from an expired mod ... a far more robust one that is screwed together as apposed press fitted together, and the pictures illustrate the story ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A lot of Vaperesso Gen / Gen-S owners have had to glue their 510 adapters in place at some or other time, however this morning whilst attempting to remove the cap of a dripper attatched to a Gen, ended up with the entire dripper in my hand ... with the bronze threaded portion of the Gen's 510 adapter still attached to the dripper!
> 
> The good news is that we can now see where the design flaw is, and how they fit the damned 510 adapter;
> There is an aluminium L-bracket that is held in place by three screws, however the bronze cap is press fitted into the L-Bracket, effectivly clamping the plastic case, (and it needs to be removed before you can take out the L-bracket).
> ...



That was the failure point on mine as well.
I went with silver soldering, but it wicked everywhere and looks a bit similar to a dogs breakfast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (29/8/21)

I definitely think the Vaporesso Gen wasn't designed with RDA tanks in mind. I bought a second hand one with an RDA on it and never noticed until later the 510 was loose. Still need to tackle a permanent repair. All of my Vaporesso Gen devices with RTA's on are fine. Definitely recommend taking the RDA off before pulling the dome off and pushing it back on. Anyone with a 510 similar to the one above like @Intuthu Kagesi in Pretoria I would appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

